# Beer......got a favorite ?



## IKE (Sep 6, 2017)

When I occasionally want an adult beverage I prefer scotch (Dalmore 12) or a gin & tonic.....I never have been much of a beer drinker but late yesterday afternoon, after mowing the yard, for some reason I started craving a ice cold beer and there wasn't any in the frig.

After getting cleaned up a little I drove three blocks over to the local grocery store and went in their big walk-in beer cooler and was sort of amazed at all the different beer brand names available now days but then I saw a brand that I hadn't had for probably over thirty five years....."Pabst Blue Ribbon" in 16 ounce cans (none in bottles) for just $4.34 a six pack.

I drank a couple sitting on the patio after supper last night and really enjoyed them.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 6, 2017)

Always been partial to Millers in the clear glass bottle.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 6, 2017)

I  like  Coors Lite.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Sep 6, 2017)

I'll drink anything that is not a "light" beer.

Many Americans prefer their beer to have the qualities the Germans created over 600 years ago.

HiDesertHal


----------



## Don M. (Sep 6, 2017)

I grew up in Denver, and it was a "rite of passage" to go over to the brewery in Golden,CO. on our 18th birthdays, and have a free, legal Coors beer.  Then, I spent 4+ years in Germany, and really got to enjoying those great German brews.  When I came back to the states, and tried the US beers, it just wasn't the same.  I kind of liked Budweiser, until I went over to the brewery in St. Louis, to help install new computers, and they showed me where they get their water....out of the Mississippi River, which is little more than a flowing collection of every imaginable waste.  

The Ameristar Casino, in Kansas City, has a microbrewery, and I usually have one of their beers when we go there...other than that, I've given up on beer.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 6, 2017)

I like Natural Light.  I like the taste and the calories..


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 6, 2017)

IKE said:


> When I occasionally want an adult beverage I prefer scotch (Dalmore 12) or a gin & tonic.....I never have been much of a beer drinker but late yesterday afternoon, after mowing the yard, for some reason I started craving a ice cold beer and there wasn't any in the frig.
> 
> After getting cleaned up a little I drove three blocks over to the local grocery store and went in their big walk-in beer cooler and was sort of amazed at all the different beer brand names available now days but then I saw a brand that I hadn't had for probably over thirty five years....."Pabst Blue Ribbon" in 16 ounce cans (none in bottles) for just $4.34 a six pack.
> 
> ...



The folks at Pabst won that blue ribbon, you see on the can, at the 1893 World's Columbian Exposition in Chicago and they have been mightly proud of it ever since.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 6, 2017)

]


----------



## HiDesertHal (Sep 6, 2017)

We always referred to Pabst Blue Ribbon as "Blue".

Hal


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 6, 2017)

I only drink a couple *bottles** of beer each year, out of nostalgia I'm partial to the locally brewed Utica Club.







*For Falcon!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## HiDesertHal (Sep 6, 2017)

We always used to buy "Brew 102" for our beach parties.  It was cheap, and it got you drunk!  

I paid $1.25 for a six-pack of half-quart cans. (Picture)

Sometimes I scored at liquor stores even before I was 21, and the car full of high school seniors thought I was a hero!

Hal


----------



## Pappy (Sep 6, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> I only drink a couple *bottles** of beer each year, out of nostalgia I'm partial to the locally brewed Utica Club.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Back in the 60s, we lived one block over from the brewery. Took friends on the tours as often as I could. They made several brands of beers and I heard that Billy beer was made there.


----------



## Trade (Sep 6, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> We always used to buy "Brew 102" for our beach parties.  It was cheap, and it got you drunk!
> 
> I paid $1.25 for a six-pack of half-quart cans. (Picture)
> 
> ...



For a cheap drunk back in the day we always went with Mickey's Malt Liquor in the wide mouth green bottles.


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 6, 2017)

I used to prefer Blue Ribbon also.  It was very popular where I grew up.  Hard to find in the south. Now I guess it would be Miller or Shlitz.  Not too intense. One can, *ice cold*, on a _*hot day*_.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 6, 2017)

I like just about any brand of beer.  But right now I am having a Polish Beer.  LEZAJSK.  The brewery goes back as far as 1525.

It won a Gold Medal at the World Beer Championships.

One thing I notice about U.S. beers.  They don't put the alcohol content on the label.

This beer is 5.5% alc. vol.  Just about right.  

We can now buy beer at Safeway.  That just started this year.  Previously in Ontario we could not buy beer in grocery stores.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 6, 2017)

Haven't had a beer in years but used to like Coors lite or Michelob lite but haven't seen the Michelob lite in years on the shelf.  Now if I drink anything it will be a little Baileys or Crown.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 6, 2017)

Pappy said:


> Back in the 60s, we lived one block over from the brewery. Took friends on the tours as often as I could. They made several brands of beers and I heard that Billy beer was made there.



The tour is a great way to spend an afternoon!  The hours have changed and I think that they call it the Saranac Brewery tour but it is still in the West End Brewing Co., home of Utica Club beer.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 6, 2017)

IKE said:


> When I occasionally want an adult beverage I prefer scotch (Dalmore 12) or a gin & tonic.....I never have been much of a beer drinker but late yesterday afternoon, after mowing the yard, for some reason I started craving a ice cold beer and there wasn't any in the frig.
> 
> After getting cleaned up a little I drove three blocks over to the local grocery store and went in their big walk-in beer cooler and was sort of amazed at all the different beer brand names available now days but then I saw a brand that I hadn't had for probably over thirty five years....."Pabst Blue Ribbon" in 16 ounce cans (none in bottles) for just $4.34 a six pack.
> 
> ...


----------



## HiDesertHal (Sep 6, 2017)

We're having our Annual Beer Drinking Contest up here in Apple Valley this weekend. 

It always guarantees a great turnout!

A usual, there will be Competition on Saturday and Eliminations all day Sunday.

Hal Pollner


----------



## IKE (Sep 6, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> I used to prefer Blue Ribbon also.  It was very popular where I grew up.  Hard to find in the south. Now I guess it would be Miller or '*Schlitz'*.  Not too intense. One can, *ice cold*, on a _*hot day*_.



I'd completely forgotten all about Schlitz......I think the last time I had one was in Vietnam.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 6, 2017)

It's been many years, since I've had a beer, but back then it was an Iron city, with my Dad.


----------



## IKE (Sep 6, 2017)

The U.S. bought thousands of pallets of Falstaff, Carling Black Label and Blatz beer and sent it to Vietnam for the troops, it tasted terrible......I'm not even sure if they still make them or not.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Lon (Sep 6, 2017)

Stella Artois


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 6, 2017)

I remember on fishing trips to Canada, when I was a kid, my father would always try to get Molson beer.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 6, 2017)

Lon said:


> Stella artois


A glass of Stella served in a 'chalice' at our local casino is $7.00 a glass. And you don't keep the glass.  It's a Belgian beer.


----------



## merlin (Sep 7, 2017)

I moved to dark beer and stouts about 10 years ago and that's all I drink now if available, among my favourites are Mud City and Foreign brewed Guinness 
 

but my real favourite by a long way is one brewed in Peru, but sadly it's not available here


----------



## Pappy (Sep 7, 2017)

All these brands weren't around when I was drinking age. I remember Pabst, Schaefers, Schultz, Tops, Norvic, Budweiser and a couple more that were popular. I went into one of those giant beer coolers the other day and couldn't believe all the different beers available.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 7, 2017)

Here's a repeat post, by Jerry Lee Lewis!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Temperance (Sep 8, 2017)

Coors Lite is my favorite beer.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Camper6 (Sep 8, 2017)

Ice cold beer has no taste.

There's an optimum temperature for beer.  Some taverns have it.  Some don't.


----------



## IKE (Sep 8, 2017)

Ken I didn't know that they still made Hamm's till I went in the big walk-in cooler the other day and they had it in cans......maybe for old time sake I'll give it a try next time.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 8, 2017)

I like to experiment.  Here's a sample of what we can get in Canada.


----------



## nvtribefan (Sep 14, 2017)

Guinness, Blue Moon, and a lot of local craft brews.  As long as it's not sour or a hoppy IPA.  

And Stella.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 14, 2017)

Most Canadian beer, Kokanee, Labatts etc. I am a single malt scotch girl really.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 14, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


>



Cool, one of the Rovers lives not far from me.


----------



## TonyK (Dec 10, 2017)

My tastes evolved through the years from American to German to Canadian to microbrew IPA's. Some of my favorites:

Dogfish Head (DE) 90-Minute IPA
Elysian Fields (WA) Space Dust IPA
Saranac (NY) Hoppy Hour IPA
Bear Republic (CA) Racer 5 IPA


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 10, 2017)

A&W root beer for me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 10, 2017)

We like Miller High Life mostly, but will split an oil can of Foster's for special meals or BBQs.  :cheers:  When Foster's came in regular 12 oz. bottles, we mostly bought that.  We always chill it in the freezer first, in summer we also chill the glasses.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 10, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> I only drink a couple *bottles** of beer each year, out of nostalgia I'm partial to the locally brewed Utica Club.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When we were renting in Utica, we had a place a stones throw from the brewery. Made the tour several times and got my free beer at the old tavern setup. I drank it some, but was partial to Miller and Coors.

In California, I was introduced to Hamms beer. They served it at the serviceman’s club.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Dec 10, 2017)

Jai Alai IPA......but usually prefer glass of Red Wine or Sangria


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 13, 2017)

When I lived in Hampshire, there was a family owned brewery a short walk from my house.  Their premium beer was HSB - frequently voted one of Britain's best beers.  Then after many generations, they sold out to a large London brewery - the end of an era.

My favourite beers are Belgian Trappist beers, especially Trappistes Rochefort 10.  As for English beers,  I like "Bishop's Finger" from the Shepherd Neame brewery.  The name refers to the signposts pointing pilgrims the way to Canterbury.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 1, 2018)

Welp, I'm in Texas so...







Also partial to Corona.   layful:


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 1, 2018)

*writ about this awhile back (forgive me);


BEER*

With fruit

Up until a couple decades ago I never really cared what kinda beer.
Cold beer was....better.
But one time, while team driving with a happening dude, we stopped for the night. 
Found a bar. 
Shot the breeze about the usual; politics, sports, economics, sports, ingrown toenails, sports, carburation vs fuel injection, sports, and....beer.
He seemed to know his way around several types and flavors; pilsners, stouts, lagers, ales, porters and on and on.
My main selection was 'wet'.

I noticed he had a piece of fruit in his beer.

'Corona with lime, good beer.'

I try one.
Actually, it was rather refreshing.

But just that one time. 


*Dark beer*

While golfing, my club wielding hippy buddy offered one of his porters.
Black Butte porter
Man, that was gooooood beer.
Was
For awhile it became my beer of choice.
Then, like an old girlfriend...a flame that went out as fast as it flared up, my taste for it just disappeared.


*IPA*

After months of just getting whatever was on sale, my lady and I dropped by the Edgefield poor farm, one of McMenamins beer gardens just outta Portland OR.
Cool place.
One of our sometimes favorite haunts.
A quaint place on the grounds is called the 'little red shed'.
Cozy
Stone fireplace
Bowls of peanuts, of which you were encouraged to toss the shells on the dirt floor.
Short bar, rather up close and personal.
I asked the barkeep what his favorite beer was.

'IPA'

'I Pee what?'

'India pale ale'

He then went on with the IPA story about the Brits needing beer in India.
He drew one for me.
Not a lager
Not a pilsner
Definitely not a dark beer
Not any ale I'd ever had.
It was very good.
Distinctly good.
It became the beginning of a fascinating quest for me to find the best one. The best of the best in my opinion.
Up until last night, I'd actually hoped I'd never find it....traveling around, tasting, sampling.

But, 

the hunt is over.

This beer, this medium dark beer....not dark, not amber, but a rich bodied color of....maybe mahogany, was capped with a glorious head. 
A head that was not scraped off, but about two inches higher than the brim.
A head of tight little bubbles, bubbles so small they didn't really look like bubbles at all, but more like combed fleece.
This beer, this beer looked the epitome of the word 'quench'.

I knew I'd found it.
I hoped I'd found it.
I hoped it tasted half as good as it looked.

It tasted....better.

There is none other for me.

I cannot go back.

I refuse to go forward.

Why would I?

I have arrived at my destination.







cheers


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jan 2, 2018)

There are just too many good brands  out there along with the mini brews. It's more of what I won't drink. Except for craft beers, I won't drink any of the major American brands. They all taste like flavored water to me.


----------



## MaggieM (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## Don M. (Jan 2, 2018)

retiredtraveler said:


> There are just too many good brands  out there along with the mini brews. It's more of what I won't drink. Except for craft beers, I won't drink any of the major American brands. They all taste like flavored water to me.



I'm with you.  Luckily, I spent a few years in Germany, and loved those stout German beers.  When I came back to the States, and tried American beers again, they were Not that good...and I soon gave up that "habit".  I drink an occasional "craft" beer at one of the casinos, which has a micro-brewery on site...but that is perhaps a half dozen times a year.  The biggest incentive I have for avoiding beer is looking at those who live on that stuff...with their massive bellies, and the numerous health problems they are developing as a result.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 2, 2018)

The Brits like their beer (or ale) served in pubs at room temperature.

hmmmm...

HDH


----------



## Don M. (Jan 2, 2018)

HiDesertHal said:


> The Brits like their beer (or ale) served in pubs at room temperature.hmmmm...HDH



The same in Germany.  The locals drank their beer at room temperature....it was only the GI's who wanted chilled beer.  I soon found that the German beers tasted smoother, and less bitter at room temperature, so I adapted, too.  Perhaps one day I may buy a US beer and let it sit on the counter for a few hours, to see if that does anything for its taste...but, I doubt it will help.


----------

